# WG, WL stories?



## Dopeydcare (Oct 29, 2015)

Just looking for some female weight gain weight loss stories, like one girl starts out big and one is small and they switch and whatnot, thanks!


----------



## DELIMAN092262 (Oct 29, 2015)

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Perhaps this is the story you seek?[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Source: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8537&highlight=maverick[/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]In my imagination the story picks up at the start of the next semester. Melissa had done a lot of soul searching when she was away and did not like the person she had become. When she returned she had regain much of the weight she lost.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Sylvia had tried to lose weight to get back to the person she had been; but quickly realized that person was gone for good. In her depression she gained more weight.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]By the end of the story both Melissa and Sylvia had become large BBW's who were BFF's. Jason had introduced Melissa to a buddy with the same taste for large women.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Melissa's journal would be filled with their adventures and mis-adventures of being large sized women in a weight obsessed culture. And their ultimate triumph over Sylvia's old sorority.[/FONT]


----------



## Dopeydcare (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm not looking for anything specific but I haven't seen that one before so thank you


----------



## Dopeydcare (Oct 30, 2015)

Any other suggestions would be appreciated, I really enjoyed ones like "The Arrangement" and "Losing Valentina"


----------



## Champ (Nov 9, 2015)

Does anyone know any more stories like that? Would love to read more.


----------



## jojoabc123 (Nov 9, 2015)

Look up on deviant art a writer polarisdreamer. He has a few stories still ongoing with those elements. In particular Miss Junior Year and a Hefty Heist.


----------

